# Hi from Michigan!



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey so I figured I'd introduce myself. 

I'm from Michigan, am semi-new here, and I have three horses. 

A mare, and two geldings. I mainly do trail riding with my palomino gelding. Our mare is used by the girl down the road to do 4H shows with and our second gelding is a rescue but we hope to turn him into a trail horse for my 12 year old sister eventually. He was a western pleasure horse back in the day before his abuse situation so hopefully we can get him back to that 

Anyone else from Michigan?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

NO, but can I still extend a welcome to you and remind you that forum rules require you to post photos of your horses within 24 hours of joining or be banned? 

Just kidding!!!!! did I scare you?

seriously , photos are always fun to see.

cheers,
Caroline


----------



## kbg7506 (Jun 21, 2013)

I am from Michigan as well. I live about 20 minutes east of Flint. Where are you from?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 

I second tiny! We need pics! <3


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome. 

I, too, am from Michigan. Near Kalamazoo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey, I'm in the GR surrounding area. 

The pictures aren't so great - blame my lousy photography abilities. I'll post more when I get a chance.

Here's Sonny. He's double registered palomino/quarter horse and he's "mine" out of our mini herd. 









Then there's ZsaZsa, our mare and lead horse. She belongs to the girl down the road. Sorry it's such a weird angle and you can only see her face...









And last but not least, there's Leo. He's our rescue that we're rehabilitating. He'll be my sister's horse when he gets better. We're not totally set on the name Leo...my mom likes it, but my sister really likes Kiko...thoughts?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Nice horses, I especially like Sonny. ;-)


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks  He's such a sweetheart.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum this are real nice horses thank you for posting pictures


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 

Nice horses, I like ZsaZsa's red head, lovely.

I'm nowhere near Michigan, but got my belgian Shepherd there in 2011, near Flint.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

This is just another picture of Sonny. I'm not sure why, but I think it's my current favorite of him. He's just so cute. Anyway, thought I'd share.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Woo! Another Michiganier! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love Michigan, It is my favorite state.
I will say I have never been there in the winter though. 

My family has a lake house south of Holland. I go up at least 3 times a year.

On my bucket list is to bring my horse and carriage to Mackinac Island and stay in the Grand Hotel.


----------

